# My Cinema room in the U.K



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all i have just finished my room and just brought my Arcam processor AV888 but room sounded very bad so now i am building some sound boards i have four so far an all ready the room sounds so much better.

If you have any comments please let me know on this thread "Thank you for looking"

Click on my sig :T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I don't have any other comments other than it all looks good Ash! What model SVS is that in the corner?


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

They are two PC Ultras 13 i think they are amazing.

Thanks for your input jon


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Your room looks stunning Ash and bet it sounds equally as impressive, good choice in processor :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done Ash..:T
Do you have any more shots showing the screen and the complete room?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I had a PB13-Ultra before, so I know how awesome of a sub they are! Congrats on duals!


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

How are those dipoles working in a the rears. I'm running b&w ds3 for 5.1 right now and was thinking of going 7.1 but I heard dipoles won't sound right as rears. Even though the ds3's have a switch from mono to di I'm thinking of using my cm5's as rears and upgrading to the cm9's for fronts.


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

? are those channels in the floor chiseled into a cement pad, or cut into the carpet padding? nice final results though!:clap:


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi dpromano76,

Yes those cables are in the concrete floor was allot of work but i can upgrade my cables at any time without pulling up the carpet :bigsmile:

Hi bigvag,

Those dipoles are great, I tried dipole for sides and monopole for backs but i think i prefer dipoles all round.

And now with the Audyssey Sub EQ WOW :boxer: i have never had my two subs running so well, I was running the BFD while was fun trying to inch out better and flatter results the Sub EQ is just amazing.


----------

